# What will she look like?



## Wrightski7 (May 15, 2020)

Hi all

New to the forum and just reserved a new family member. I would like some feedback on what this little pups coat will look like when she is older. This is of her at 6 weeks which is very smooth and flat. Mum is working chocolate cocker spaniel and dad is an apricot miniature poodle. Mum and Dad pictures posted along with puppy.

Any feedback would be appreciated.
Chris


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

oh so beautiful! please update me on how she ends up looking, my puppy looks similar albeit mine is only 3.5 weeks at the moment!


----------

